# Photoshop macht Schrift automatisch groß



## Kibato (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 Ich habe ein ziemlich nerviges Problem mit Photshop 6.0.
 Immer wenn ich etwas schreibe, ist die Schrift groß. ALSO SO ^^. 
 Sogar wenn ich kleine Schrift kopiere und im Photoshop einfüge wird sie groß.
 Hat schonmal jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt? Das ist übrigens auch bei dem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk so.

 grüße
 Kiba


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Februar 2005)

Gucke mal in die "Zeichen-/Absatz-Palette" ...


----------



## Kibato (8. Februar 2005)

super, es funktioniert 
 vielen dank!


----------

